
Man arrested in Russia for building a fake border and charging $11K to cross it - new_guy
https://www.businessinsider.com/
======
new_guy
Full title: A man arrested in Russia is accused of building a fake border with
Finland 15 miles from the real one and charging migrants $11,000 to cross it

[https://www.businessinsider.com/russia-finland-fake-
border-c...](https://www.businessinsider.com/russia-finland-fake-border-
conman-charged-migrants-2019-12?r=US&IR=T)

~~~
flatfilefan
A bogus border wall, migrants, fraud... Will he be sanctioned for the
interference in the US election?

